# Play electric guitar



## bart (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi,

I'd like to play guitar again. Since I'm out of amps, I'd like to plug it into the computer.
Among you, does anyone do that? Is it possible to use VST effects and if so, how?
In brief, what is the state of MAO on FreeBSD?

Thanks.


----------



## nickednamed (Nov 3, 2017)

I don't play guitar, but I think you might like to look into something like this, this, this, or this.

You can also pick up a second-hand USB audio interface pretty cheap on ebay, and give it a try.

I know people who have used them to play / record guitar on on BSD / Linux, and they are satisfied.

As for VST, I haven't tried. I think it is possible via programs like audio/ardour5, but I haven't tested it.


----------



## pboehmer (Nov 3, 2017)

I don't play either, but somehow ended up with a guitar some years ago and messed around with it.  I just used a 1/4in to 3.5mm adapter and plugged directly into the on-board sound card line-in or mic (honestly do not remember).  Was able to use a tuning and effects ports.  I don't believe either of the ports I had used back then are there anymore, but audio/gnuitar and audio/gtkguitune are probably good candidates.  Take things even further and use audio/jack along with audio/hydrogen.


----------



## ekingston (Nov 3, 2017)

pboehmer said:


> I don't play either, but somehow ended up with a guitar some years ago and messed around with it.  *I just used a 1/4in to 3.5mm adapter and plugged directly into the on-board sound card line-in or mic* (honestly do not remember). ...



While plugging an electric guitar directly into the line-in/mic will work (most of the time). It is risky. The line-in has a maximum safe power rating. Electric guitars do not have any sort of limiter on the maximum power they can produce (it depends on how violently you pluck/strum). You can burn out the input (and the sound processing chips) on the computer with your guitar.

I do have a guitar. I do plug it into my computer. I use my Apple iMac, so I can't really add much else to this conversation. I suggest you look at something specifically intended as a guitar input. Personally, I use an older iRig device. Please do not consider either of these links as recommendations that they will work with FreeBSD, I haven't tested either one.


----------



## bart (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi,
Thank you for your answers.

I have a sound card (M-Audio delta 66) where I can plug my guitar (Was nice on windows some years ago).

By ricochet on some links, I have found Guitarix which needs a port. I will also try to port it.


----------



## bart (Jan 14, 2018)

Well... I seen that snd_envy24 have no support for recording 
Using audio from my motherboard (Realtek ALC892 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0) chipset) is OK.


----------

